# Title For Outboard?



## Bowler06 (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a boat a few weeks ago and a few people have told me I need a title for the outboard is that true? Ive never heard of needing a title for a motor.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If it's 10 horse or more, it should have a title if it was originally sold in Ohio. Some states, such as Florida, do not require a title for motors.

If you want it titled, take a bill of sale, along with a very clear picture of the VIN plate, and the title bureau will make a title for you for about $10.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

If the motor was previously titled in ohio the division of water craft will tell you to contact the previous owner and get them to transfer the title to you(good luck). My buddy just had the same problem he bought a 50 hp that had not been titled since 1975. He had a bill of sale and good vin plate the division of water craft told him it was not legal to buy or sell an outboard motor without a title.He should take the motor back to the seller and get his money back unless the seller could get him a title.I asked how can the seller get a title if they never got one from the original owner, thats when the division of water craft said to contact the guy who had title in 1975. My buddy was shocked stuck with an outboard with no title and seller who lived two hours away not returning his calls he learned a tough leason hope you have better luck.
Angler ss


----------



## Bowler06 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I bought the boat off a lady who the boat belonged to her father who had passed away, she had no idea of anything on the boat so I'm just SOL?


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

You dont have to have a title for the motor to liscense it. They liscense the BOAT not the MOTOR. All they need to know is that you will be putting a motor on the boat. Wether it be electric or gas, 5 horse or 300 horse, the registration is the same.


----------



## Bowler06 (Jul 29, 2009)

So I dont need anything for the motor?


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

THe only problem you will have with the motor is if you try to sell it and the buyer wants a title. I went round and round with the title bureau after I bought an outboard from iBoats. The motor came from Canada (no title), but iBoats is headquartered in Utah. The motor never had a title because it came straight from Canada and iBoats is really just a broker.......try to tell that to the title bureau!!!!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

CrewCabmax and Hafus gave good info. My buddy got his boat registration and used the motor without a title.Only problem will be if you go to sell it. 
Angler ss


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Watercraft officers will not ask you to see a title for your outboard if checked or stopped for safety. You only have to have boat registration on board. Not titles. As others have said, it's about when you go to sell it. Keep the $$$ in your pocket. 

This is why I have my boat titled in MI. Ohio is a joke when it comes to getting titles. Jump thru a 100 hoops. I bought a boat from MI. There anything under 19 foot doesn't need a title. So the boat wasn't issued a title when new. Just sign over the registration. Here in Ohio, anything over 14 needs a title. Nothing but a money grab. I was checked by a Ohio Watercraft officer for safety and gave him the MI registration with my OH drivers license and no problems. I do use the boat in MI alot. Of couse I live close to MI so it's an option for me. Also have permanent trailer plates in MI.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i drove to jacksonville to pick up my boat years ago, motors never had a title. boat and trailer have titles.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Yrs ago I picked up a 73 Gamefisher 12' row do i need a title if Iplan on puttin a 15 Hp on it? or if i plan on selling it at some point? I've heard( not sure if its true or not) but up to a certain foot a title isnt needed


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need a title on a boat if its 14 ft or longer


----------

